# Who is your favourite Imperial Guard special character?



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm interested to see everyone's opinions here.

The limit on Heresy stopped me from going overboard and doing a poll revolving around all of the special characters in 40k. :gamer1: So, I went with Imperial Guard. Why Guard? I think we have more of an intimate connection with humans in sci-fi than any made-up race. Just look at all of the sci-fi media out there whose main protagonists are human.

So, I've included a poll. I have Aspergers, and analytics just sorta come in hand. I've included all special characters from 2nd edition to current era to be in an Imperial Guard codex, save a few. Abhumans and sidekicks are done away with here. Abhumans because of the same reason as Space Marines - they aren't really human anymore. "Sidekicks" are done away with because they're not the ones whose names define their conjoined special character entry. Sorry to anyone who honestly wanted to vote for Stumper Muckstart. 

Anyway, my favourite is Yarrick. It's a close call to be sure. I love all of the special characters. For some reason, I found it hardest to come up with a reason why Yarrick fills the top-spot. It came down to a couple of reasons. Like all of the best characters, he has a great mythos. It's part of the reason that all of the Rambo-Guard do it for me when Cadians don't. He's a badass amongst badasses. I suppose this is mythos again, but Yarrick's stands stronger than most, if not all, IG special characters. I mean, the guy has more proof of living up to his special rules than Creed if you go by actual listed events. Finally, I think it comes down to the Commissar being a twofold advantage. One, the guy must have been thought dead more times than the Joker, and he's more than competent and well-equipped. And two, he inspires such vast acts of courage. No one IG character merges the two efficiently like that in my opinion. :biggrin:

So, who is your favourite Imperial guard character, and why?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The old man of Armageddon, Sebastian mother fethin` Yarrick. Badass incarnate. 

Macharius and good ol`Ibram Gaunt were both not far behind though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Harker, just because I really like the mini! :so_happy:


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Harker, just because I really like the mini! :so_happy:


He is one of four listed here that I'd go for if it was by the aesthetic and pose of the miniature. :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackwire said:


> He is one of four listed here that I'd go for if it was by the aesthetic and pose of the miniature. :grin:


If it was on fluff, it'd have to be Chenkov


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yarrick as well. Was gonna go with Harker or Straken, but then those Catachans are over-rated. Plus, he has an ork klaw and a laser eye.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Plus, he has an ork klaw and a laser eye.


He's got a metal eye, that shoots _frikkin' lazer beams_!!! :laugh:


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Tawa said:


> He's got a metal eye, that shoots _frikkin' lazer beams_!!! :laugh:


Hmm that sounds like Dr Evil more than Yarrick :rofl:


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

The dead ones (the converted biomass ones). Just kidding. 

I love Al'Rahem, and I hate the Imperial guard. Great fluff and a cool model.

But Sly Rambo, come on folks, we all know they parodied Rambo (same letters) is a badass as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shame Commissar Cain and Jurgen haven't got their own rules. If so they'd be my pick. Model wise Staken or Harker are the best. But you can't argue with Yarrick. Even SMs think he's a bad ass.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm reading the new yarrick book so I have to say he's one of my favs. He's fully capable of defeating an ork mentally and physically.
Here's an example from the book.


An ork warboss under thraka's command jumps on his chimera. Yarrick shouts do you know who I am? The ork flinchs and yarrick kills him.

Another example yarricks BB kills a gargant. Orks all around it scatter and start to retreat. Only thraka's appearance makes them fight harder.


But my all time fav character is nork dedog.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

the_barwn said:


> Hmm that sounds like Dr Evil more than Yarrick :rofl:


You're welcome


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea its Yarrick for me, Gaunt is close but lately he has turned a bit Mary Sue. Still a dam good character but yea, The Old Man kicks ass.


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a little surprised there have been no votes for Creed yet. More interesting is how Marbo has suddenly gained ground. A lot of Sylvester fans out for their support of the one man army? :grin:

Quite frankly, it is nice to see power going to someone who isn't of rank. He's an easy contender for some captains in this list. Speaking of Stallone, I do like how Marbo has been fleshed out a little, and detached from his action star alter ego.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Shame Commissar Cain and Jurgen haven't got their own rules. If so they'd be my pick


I will have to go with that as well. I have started reading the books and he seems to different than how any other character is portrayed in the 40k universe.

I wonder what his rules would be. I can see

Having a pretty high WS and BS, even maybe a reroll for shooting if using his las pistol. He would also need a rule for his ability to some how keep himself from dying in really bad situations, rule would be called, "The Emperor Protects...But" or something like that.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Why aren't people voting for Straken more.....HE HAS HANDS OF GOD DAMN IRON, IRON I SAY!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Marbo. I can't tell you how much hilarity has resulted from "He's Behind You!" The times I've dropped him in behind something really important and heard "FUCKING MARBO!" are simply beyond count. It's just as hilarious when he misses his demo toss, only for the wind to catch the satchel mid-air and blow him up instead.

If you're talking about fluff perspective... Ibram Gaunt.

And I WISH there was a Ciaphas Cain model. I'd field him whether he was good or not.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

maelstrom48 said:


> Marbo. I can't tell you how much hilarity has resulted from "He's Behind You!" The times I've dropped him in behind something really important and heard "FUCKING MARBO!" are simply beyond count. It's just as hilarious when he misses his demo toss, only for the wind to catch the satchel mid-air and blow.


He's so much fun - I had no choice but to pick him.

Fucking Marbo...


----------



## Topcat (Jan 21, 2013)

I love Ibram Gaunt, I read the novels and he is just AWESOME! he has a legendary scout regiment as well.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

maelstrom48 said:


> It's just as hilarious when he misses his demo toss, only for the wind to catch the satchel mid-air and blow him up instead.


See, it's things like this I really think thrown weapons should only scatter D6", not 2D6". Grenades, demo packs... Marbo throws 8", then, say, the scatter rolls a 12" directly away from him. At BS5 that's another 7", so a 15" throw--great arm!

Or, yeah, the "scatter back onto self" phenomena that afflicts that one Guard player every time he faces my daemons, with Marbo and his Vendetta-SWSs.


----------



## Yvainwa (Oct 29, 2011)

I picked Marbo. I always liked the idea of a guy who can stand toe to toe with giants because of training and practice not superhuman powers.


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

Yvainwa said:


> I picked Marbo. I always liked the idea of a guy who can stand toe to toe with giants because of training and practice not superhuman powers.


I kinda like the fact he's done this entirely by himself too. For the fact he's still a guardsman, he's done a hell of a lot!


----------



## Yvainwa (Oct 29, 2011)

Every time I use him he does great things. He has only hit himself with his own demo charge once so far. And he still annihilated a Warboss and his boys.

The very last game I played I came close to tabling my opponent, but he called it at the bottom of turn 4. I had Marbo in close combat with a single space wolf grey hunter. I was hopping he would finally get a CC kill. They both survived three rounds of combat with all wounds saved.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have to split mine into 3 categories.

Creed wins hands down in terms of comedy as the words 'that tactical genius' can be used for any situation including total destruction (he meant it to happen).

Marbo is just brilliant as other posters have said. My best memory is him taking out 2 eldar wraith guard with demo charge and then taking out a wraithlord in close combat hehe!

But for my favourite model.....Lord Solar wins as the model is superb and I have him leading my army; always draws comments from other players

Would love a Cain model though.......hmmm may have to field one with my Valhallan model as Jurgen hehe


----------

